# Low fuel economy, want to check operating mode (stratified injection)



## absvm (Dec 26, 2021)

Hi all,

I recently purchased a VW Sharan with a 1.4 TSI engine. I noticed that the fuel consumption is on the high side, when driving 100km/h on a level highway it regularly shows 8-9L/km, which is too high I think. I would expect between 6-7 L/km. What confuses me is that the board computer sometimes indeed shows 6-7km/L, but most of the time 8-9L/km.

I have done an auto scan with VCDS, all was good, no faults. What I specifically wanted to check was the operating mode (stratified or homogenous) since I know that this makes a difference in fuel consumption. However, I had trouble locating the correct UDS entry. I think I found it (DE06023-ENG57549,*BDE operating mode* flag register-Bits 0-7,1), however I found nothing on Google about this. 

Does anyone know how to check that the engine is running in stratified injection mode? Is it the UDS entry above, and if so, how to interpret the values?

If it's not the engine operating mode, what else could be causing the higher fuel consumption?

I appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Romanov (Feb 4, 2018)

Probably carbon build up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

